# My new girls from a member here



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Got 3 new meece girls yesterday, Poppy, Muffin and Jazz 

Muffin


















Poppy


















Jazz


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hi! nice girls. i particularly like the fancy head stripe.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute mice. Is the first girl a cinnamon?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

haha they look happy!  glad they have settled in! Jazz suits her name! so do Poppy and muffin!  mine are all settled in now and enjoying their treats


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww, such a cutie Sizzlea!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad they have settled Sizzlea, your girls are mad little things, muffin is the only one to sleep where the bed is, the other 2 like to sleep under the food bowl or wheel lol x


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Cute mice. Is the first girl a cinnamon?


Not sure tbh, these guys are pets and will not be breeding from them x


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww cute mice i especially like muffin she has a cute face


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

salemsparklys said:


> TwitchingWhiskers said:
> 
> 
> > Cute mice. Is the first girl a cinnamon?
> ...


Yeah muffin is a cinnamon! 

They have settled in great! Taking well to handling every day! Really difficult to get pictures of angel and honey though! Oasis is a poser though haha


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok some photos of the litter they were in and the parents! The one that's sleeping on me is the one I called muffin haha!

I hope this helps you with your records and sorry it's taken me a while. We had a death in our reptiles and iv been pretty upset


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

When were the girls you gave me born? And the boy? I haven't had them in with a male but one of them has just had a litter and I'm now confused. Oatis is in with a group of young males and is happy but the 2 girls are in together just the 2 of them and have been since we moved them into their new cage. There is no way a male could have gotten to them either! I'm so confused about it!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry not been on for ages as super busy, they were born Feb 2nd and split up exactly 4 weeks, none of the bucks were in with the does after the 4 weeks and none of the remaining babies have had a litter so very odd :shock:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha I'm clueless, oh well can't be helped, weird thing is the other doe didn't and hasn't had a litter. Although I took a picture of the litter! They are all blue.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Very very odd as both litters were Siamese x Himm so no idea where the blue would come from?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Just seen your other post that it was her brother who got her PG while with you, naughty boy lol


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yeah My partner admitted mixing mice up. I had forgotten about that! Yeah I still don't understand where the blue came from tbh


----------

